# Hello



## Palomar (Aug 24, 2015)

Been lurking here for a few months...

Great site here. Lots of info and a nice atmosphere.

I guess my little 13' whaler qualifies as a micro skiff... but i read somewhere here that it is a state of mind anyway.

Just got the whaler about two months ago, still working on getting the right prop on my 25 yamaha 2 smoke, but i think i am just about there.

I like to fish for bass, bluegill, catfish, redfish, specks, flounder, frogs, alligator, turtles and the list goes on.... you name it, i will try to catch it with a casting rig, spinning rig, fly rig, cast net, gig or just use my hands. Living in SE Louisiana gives you so many options... the duck hunting aint to shabby either

I was mainly fishing out of my father in law's 19' Carolina skiff for inshore and a 22' twin V for hitting the rigs and the rip, and decided i wanted something to get into some tight spots and skinny water, and to start getting my 4 year old twins into boating/fishing. Got a steal on this little whaler and another good deal on the motor so here i am.

any how, looking forward to being here.

Palomar


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome Palomar.


----------



## Single Shot (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------

